# MK5 Golf GTI - Shadow Blue



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

Today I did my friends GTi, now it had a been a while since this had a seen a bit of love.

before

few ring marks









pretty sure this is not meant to be black









Swirls









kamikaze flys









always best to remove flyers from the windscreen before drving off



























all foamed up









Wash process

Washed 2bm 
Clayed with last touch and megs clay bar
Rinsed
Dried off with last touch and waffle towel
megs 83 on the G220
Rinsed again
Waxed with Colinite 476
Final wipe down with dodo red mist tropical
Plastics treated with megs trim detailer
Widows cleaned with ag fast glass

Drivers door was pretty contaminated 









Afrers














































and a shot with my GTi lurking









Shadow blue looks amazing when clean and in the beautiful sunshine.

Thanks for looking. :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks fantastic bud but i like the new version know, yours is looking rather tasty


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks good :thumb: a wipe down with IPA would of been better imo before waxing to remove any oils left by the polish..


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> looks good :thumb: a wipe down with IPA would of been better imo before waxing to remove any oils left by the polish..


thanks, first time using the G220, and only had what was in the garage, I will look into the IPA.


----------



## rsrob (Apr 12, 2009)

Like the mk5 gti's but the mk6 looks so much better.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ASH 54 said:


> thanks, first time using the G220, and only had what was in the garage, I will look into the IPA.


obviously a good rinse is good if the polishing has created alot of dust but using IPA (99% stuff from ebay, mixed 50/50 with deionised water in a spray bottle) will leave the perfect surface for waxing


----------



## Neil30 (Jan 26, 2010)

Guess your to far from Essex ASH 54  Nice Job.




























Neil


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

Neil30 said:


> Guess your to far from Essex ASH 54  Nice Job.


cheers Neil, couple of hours away.


----------



## mu71rd (Apr 5, 2010)

also have a MkV GTi - and am prepping for sale. fantastic turn around there.

what did you use to clean the exhausts? Mine are also black! :tumbleweed:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

wow thats actually quite a nice blue... i've never seen a clean one before.

Jop Tob!!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top turnaround


----------



## ASH 54 (Sep 21, 2006)

mu71rd said:


> also have a MkV GTi - and am prepping for sale. fantastic turn around there.
> 
> what did you use to clean the exhausts? Mine are also black! :tumbleweed:


steel wool and autosol, didn't come up as good as I thought though.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Everytime I see one of these, I only ever see the windscreen and driver because it's so far up my **** on the motorway, the driver can see my tonsils.

On a brighter note, great job. Yours is looking delicious too


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice car.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Really nice colour that when it's freshly done, good job!


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

Very nice car, great colour and superb detail.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## dodgercannon (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks ace. dunno what it it with dubs but they seem to attract the bugs really bad lol


----------

